# quick question



## birdsareepic (Nov 20, 2021)

My budgies cage is in my room on the other side of my room(my bedroom is pretty big) and i have led light strips along is side of my wall on the opposite side of the room are these lights bad dor them? Any certain colours that arent good for their eyesight maybe? And should I only have them on at night?(when I have them on I have the rest of the lights off) Because im wondering if it will make it seem like its night or it will keep my bird up and confuse me bird and stuff.
thanks


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Birds should have it dark when they are sleeping, you can keep a night light on for them but nothing so bright that it would make them feel like it was daytime. My birds get at least 12 hours of darkness in one day, 7pm to 7-8 am, more if the females get hormonal.


----------

